# Just moved to khalifa city a.



## sparkles1988

Hi everyone. I hope you are all well. I just arrived in the UAE yesterday and I am staying in khalifa city a. I was wondering if anyone can recommend any shops for food restaurants such like for me to try. Look forward to hearing from you all soon xx


----------



## AlexDhabi

Etihad Plaza is usually the best place to shop for food.
Will you have your own transport and are you planning to stay in Khalifa A? Let us know how you get on as it will be helpful to a lot of other newbies to have someone there.


----------



## busybee2

try bluetafish in pink shops there are lots of cafes close by too, miss j cafe, la brioche etc and circles in raha gardens, the golf club is good, and then you can look at the places in etihad plaza and also in raha beach and yas island all close by but you need to drive.


----------



## sparkles1988

AlexDhabi said:


> Etihad Plaza is usually the best place to shop for food.
> Will you have your own transport and are you planning to stay in Khalifa A? Let us know how you get on as it will be helpful to a lot of other newbies to have someone there.


Ok thank you I'll go there and have a look round. I will be getting round by taxis and my company are getting me to and from work. I am staying here for my two year contract. Would be great to meet up with some anyone else in the area to get to know people. X


----------



## Cornish84

I am moving to Abu Dhabi on Monday, I'll be staying in a hotel initially although I'm not sure where in the city it is. I will have a vehicle though so maybe we could explore together?


----------



## sparkles1988

Hi. Yes that could be an idea. I'm actually in Dubai next week for work but should be back on the weekend.


----------



## sparkles1988

What is it your going to be doing out here?


----------



## Cornish84

I'm an engineer working for a construction company. What about yourself?


----------



## sparkles1988

I am going to be working as a teacher in a brand new nursery just outside the city.


----------



## AlexDhabi

sparkles1988 said:


> I will be getting round by taxis and my company are getting me to and from work. I am staying here for my two year contract.


I would find living in Khalifa A without a car for 2 years difficult (can't think of anything positive to say apart from it would save you money and it would be good if you are not sociable). You will be best to get a rental/lease car (if you drive) or move into Abu Dhabi city.


----------



## sparkles1988

I am going to be getting a rental eventually once I'm settled and I've got everything sorted. Thank you for your help and advice. I have found that it is very quiet and a bit out of the way but hopefully it won't be long before I get a car sorted.


----------



## Kangaroo_J

Have a look around al bandar for spinnys and different resturants. Hickorys at yas island golf club is good for a drink at sun down. Otherwise visit stills, y-bar, on yas island when its a little cooler.


----------



## sparkles1988

Cornish84 said:


> I am moving to Abu Dhabi on Monday, I'll be staying in a hotel initially although I'm not sure where in the city it is. I will have a vehicle though so maybe we could explore together?


Have a safe flight over to Abu Dhabi. I'm sure you will love the place.


----------



## sparkles1988

Kangaroo_J said:


> Have a look around al bandar for spinnys and different resturants. Hickorys at yas island golf club is good for a drink at sun down. Otherwise visit stills, y-bar, on yas island when its a little cooler.


Hi thank you for this. I will go and have a look when I am free at the weekend.


----------



## ashburn

Hi guys, 
How much roughly the car rental overthere.. it is the same as what all websites eg. dubizzle said ?


----------



## Kangaroo_J

Starts at 1500/month for Kia picanto / toyota yaris


----------



## busybee2

ashburn said:


> Hi guys,
> How much roughly the car rental overthere.. it is the same as what all websites eg. dubizzle said ?


dont believe anything on line, but 1500 upwards starting for a little yaris look in ad week they often have rates for europecar so you can compare


----------



## ashburn

Thanks guys for the info. 
Could you also please advice me on the rental price in Khalifa A?
Cheers..


----------



## Cornish84

sparkles1988 said:


> Have a safe flight over to Abu Dhabi. I'm sure you will love the place.


Thanks! Arrived safe and sound yesterday. How are you getting on exploring? I am staying at a hotel on the edge of the city which I don't think is too far from where you are.


----------



## imac

Thrifty has a special on monthly lease rates for VW Passat... call them and check... a colleague mentioned 3200 a month...


----------



## sparkles1988

Cornish84 said:


> Thanks! Arrived safe and sound yesterday. How are you getting on exploring? I am staying at a hotel on the edge of the city which I don't think is too far from where you are.


Glad you got here safe. How was your flight? Well I've been in Dubai working this week so haven't had too much chance to explore going home to Abu Dhabi for the weekend. Looking forward to getting back to my place. What's the name of your hotel?


----------



## Cornish84

sparkles1988 said:


> Glad you got here safe. How was your flight? Well I've been in Dubai working this week so haven't had too much chance to explore going home to Abu Dhabi for the weekend. Looking forward to getting back to my place. What's the name of your hotel?



Yeah the flight wasn't too bad, I had to go straight to work off the plane which was quite tiring! The hotel is the Ibis/Novotel, do you know it? What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## sparkles1988

Cornish84 said:


> Yeah the flight wasn't too bad, I had to go straight to work off the plane which was quite tiring! The hotel is the Ibis/Novotel, do you know it? What are your plans for the weekend?


No i don't know that hotel. I'm travelling back tomorrow morning from Dubai and I'm going to see my new school at some point over the weekend. Depending how hot it is I was thinking of maybe going to the beach at al raha (think that's how it's spelt) for a bit but other then that nothing. Still adjusting to the time difference. How about you? How are you finding adjusting to the time?


----------



## Cornish84

sparkles1988 said:


> No i don't know that hotel. I'm travelling back tomorrow morning from Dubai and I'm going to see my new school at some point over the weekend. Depending how hot it is I was thinking of maybe going to the beach at al raha (think that's how it's spelt) for a bit but other then that nothing. Still adjusting to the time difference. How about you? How are you finding adjusting to the time?


I think I'm just getting over the time difference, working straight off the plane helped out a bit I think!

Me and some of the guys I work with are going to explore the city tonight but other than that I have no plans! The beach sounds like a good idea though


----------



## busybee2

Cornish84 said:


> Yeah the flight wasn't too bad, I had to go straight to work off the plane which was quite tiring! The hotel is the Ibis/Novotel, do you know it? What are your plans for the weekend?


they are brand new hotels, so should be nice inside.


----------



## busybee2

sparkles1988 said:


> No i don't know that hotel. I'm travelling back tomorrow morning from Dubai and I'm going to see my new school at some point over the weekend. Depending how hot it is I was thinking of maybe going to the beach at al raha (think that's how it's spelt) for a bit but other then that nothing. Still adjusting to the time difference. How about you? How are you finding adjusting to the time?


the beach at raha hotel is private you need topay, you can go over to saadiyat beach and yas island beach still need topay but not as expensive. many many many years ago raha beach was free.... the whole 10km or whatever it is.... until they built the hotel and the apartments and the big smartie


----------



## sparkles1988

Cornish84 said:


> I think I'm just getting over the time difference, working straight off the plane helped out a bit I think!
> 
> Me and some of the guys I work with are going to explore the city tonight but other than that I have no plans! The beach sounds like a good idea though


There's also a massive water park on yas island which looks quite good. Hope you had a good evening and found some good places in the city.


----------



## busybee2

sparkles1988 said:


> There's also a massive water park on yas island which looks quite good. Hope you had a good evening and found some good places in the city.


yas waterworld has only opened early this year, and so its usually packed.. i actually prefer the ones in dubai better.


----------



## Evok

I've recently moved to Khalifa City A as well. If you're looking for friendly neighbors, shoot me a private message.

Regards,

Evok


----------



## lynnburrell88

hi there my name is lynn burrell and im from scotland. i am a teacher here and have just moved a week ago to al rowda. it would be good to make new friends here xx


----------



## sparkles1988

Hi Lynn. I hope your settling in well. Where are you teaching? Danielle


----------



## lynnburrell88

Im teaching in a nursery in Al Bateen called Stepping Stones. I have come over with three other girls but was looking to make friends outside of the four of us! Where do you live, work etc? how old are you?


----------



## sparkles1988

I'm going to be working in a nursery in Mushrif. We are still waiting for the builders to finish work on the villa that we are having converted. So I'm currently working at one of our other nurseries in Dubai hoping to be back in Abu Dhabi next weekend. I have an apartment in khalifa city a I'm 24 years old. Yourself?


----------



## lynnburrell88

im living in al rowda and im 25 years old! maybe when you are back in abu dhabi we could meet for a coffee or something? where are you from? im from scotland!


----------



## sparkles1988

Yer that would be good to meet for a coffee. I'm from Guildford in Surrey near London originally.


----------



## lynnburrell88

cool cool. well my mobile number is 0551894556. give me a text then i will have your number. might be easier to chat than this. its danielle isnt it?


----------



## sparkles1988

Ok cool will do. Yep it's danielle.


----------



## ashburn

Hi, its not advicable to release your personel contact thru the web here, you can just PM to give that. Somebody could missused the info.


----------



## ashburn

U need to post more than 5 for eligible for PM.


----------

